# Recording of "The Lark Ascending" for Violin and Piano?



## Adagietto

Has the Violin and Piano arrangement of Vaughan Williams' "The Lark Ascending" ever been professionally recorded? There are well over 100 recordings of the Violin and Orchestra arrangement, but I can't find any of the Violin/Piano version. There are several recordings on Youtube, but the audio quality is not very good. 


Thanks


----------



## Lenfer

Adagietto said:


> Has the Violin and Piano arrangement of Vaughan Williams' "The Lark Ascending" ever been professionally recorded? There are well over 100 recordings of the Violin and Orchestra arrangement, but I can't find any of the Violin/Piano version. There are several recordings on Youtube, but the audio quality is not very good.
> 
> Thanks


I have never come across one but that is not to say there isn't one. I'm sure if there is someone here will know.

A quick search on *Google* turned up this perhaps it's what you want?

Link


----------



## richardautism

*Lark Ascending violin and piano only is recorded by Calvin Dyck*



Lenfer said:


> I have never come across one but that is not to say there isn't one. I'm sure if there is someone here will know.
> 
> A quick search on *Google* turned up this perhaps it's what you want?
> 
> Link


Lark Ascending violin and piano only is recorded by Calvin Dyck on an album called meditation


----------



## Selby

richardautism said:


> Lark Ascending violin and piano only is recorded by Calvin Dyck on an album called meditation


Have you heard it?


----------



## DrKilroy

I have heard it somewhere. I can tell you that it works much better as orchestral work, especially when it comes to the part with sustained chords over which the violin cadenza is played. The piano sound just decays too early.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## ianbowers

DrKilroy said:


> I have heard it somewhere. I can tell you that it works much better as orchestral work, especially when it comes to the part with sustained chords over which the violin cadenza is played. The piano sound just decays too early.
> 
> Best regards, Dr


There is a version on a 1995 Carlton Classics CD by Lydia Mordkovitch and Julian Milford.Beautiful. Not sure where you'd find it. Listening to it now which is how I came to access this page.
Ian


----------



## JayBee

There is a recording here:


----------



## Ras

There is a new recording from Chandos with Jennifer Pike (violin) and Martin Roscoe (piano):
The Lark Ascending (original 1914 version for violin and piano).
https://www.europadisc.co.uk/classi...iams_-_Violin_Sonatas,_The_Lark_Ascending.htm


----------

